# Keep in mind



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Vizsla community!

I just saw this posted on Facebook; of course I had to share with you all. Be prepared to get choked up! Ironically, a vizsla was pictured with this post. Just something to think about - I think we can all use a reminder from time to time, especially when life gets busy. 

"10 Things Your Dog Would Tell You

1. My life is likely to last 10 to 15 years. Any separation from you will be painful: remember that before you get me.

2. Give me time to understand what you want of me. 

3. Place your trust in me- it is crucial to my well being.

4. Do not be angry at me for long, and do not lock me up as punishment.

5. You have your work, your entertainment,and your friends. I only have you.

6. Talk to me sometimes. Even if I don't understand your words, I understand your voice when it is speaking to me. 

7. Be aware that how ever you treat me, I will never forget. 

8. Remember before you hit me that I have teeth that could easily hurt you, but I choose not to bite you because I love you.

9. Before you scold me for being uncooperative,obstinate,or lazy, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I might not be getting the right food, or I have been out too long, or my heart is getting to old and weak.

10. Take care of me when I get old; you too will grow old. Go with me on difficult journeys. Never say: "I cannot bear to watch" or "Let it happen in my absence." Everything is easier for me if you are there, even my death. 
Remember that I love you."


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

No 10 is important.......... Been there more times than I would like to.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> No 10 is important.......... Been there more times than I would like to.


 yep, number 10 is the choker. I was devastated when my dad and brother took my 14 year old black lab to the vet for the final time whilst I was away on holiday.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

^ Likewise. I was away at college when my parents had to put down our first dog last spring. I will always wish I'd flown home for Easter to say goodbye. Hindsight...

My favorite memory of her was when I was in 3rd grade. She must have been a year or so. It was a school morning and my mom let her out in the yard, thinking the bus had come already. The bus had just arrived, however, and while we were boarding, Peach ran down the hill, got on the bus, hopped up on a seat, and sat down looking very pleased with herself. 

Thanks for the reminder, Ottosmama.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Number 10- ugh. I haven't been through this with a dog but I did with my cat. I feel so guilty to this day that I didn't want to be in the room when they put her down. It wasn't something planned and had to decide quickly at the vet. Also, I was all alone. My husband didn't answer the phone at work. 

Ever since then I told myself no matter how hard it is I will not be selfish and give my pet my love and touch until their last breath.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've seen this list before and really like it. Yes, #10 is the tough one!! Been through it many times, as well. You MUST stay. And don't put it off for too long if your dog is suffering and no more can be done to help... just because you don't want to cry. That is selfish in the extreme. 

I've learned something about euthanasia that I'd like to share. When that dreadful time arrives, always ask your Vet for two injections. The first, a sedative, is to prepare your dog as if for surgery. Just put him under so he is sleeping. The second, the lethal injection, is to actually stop the heart. That way, your dog's final experience is not one of pain. Trust me on this. I've been there for both ways, and the two-injection method is far superior. There is no final cry, or groan, or spasm. The heart just stops and it's over, and your dog is at peace. No more suffering. Of course, be prepared to grieve like you've never grieved before. :'( :'( :'(

_p.s. Don't wait too long to get another dog. At first you will feel disloyal, but that is just a waste of precious time. You can never replace the beloved dog you have just lost, and that's not what you are trying to do. But you will fall in love again, and it really can help you to get past your grief._


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mswhipple........ Your P.S. is **** right!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Number 10....gheez. when I was young I didn't get to say goodbye to my Golden, Baxter, who we had for 7 years. So I know how important number 10 is.


----------



## howard01233 (Dec 25, 2012)

5. You have your work, your entertainment,and your friends. I only have you.

Absolutely spot on, all dog owners should read this
Brilliant post on forum


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

My boyfriend and I were on the way to a work party this evening so I brought up this thread and read the quote to my boyfriend. Again, I teared up and got choked up reading the quotes as well as the replies.

When I posted, I mainly posted because of #5 and #6. I think those mainly broke my heart because classes started this week and I've been busier than normal. My boyfriend made up for my absence but towards the end of the week I started to feel so guilty for being distracted  

I try to never think of the inevitable because its almost impossible for me to imagine. Otto is my first dog and, like you all, I am completely attached. I sometimes wonder why we put ourselves through this. Becoming so attached only to eventually have to say goodbye. I Am reminded of a post RBD has posted in the past about the young boy who acknowledges that dogs' lives are shorter than ours because they are here to teach us to be better (I think that is the jist, more or less). They are just so good. Man's best friend, through and through. 

Howard01233, #5 is definitely one of the most important to keep in mind, IMO. Not enough dog owners realize this - I can't say for sure that I wouldn't be a less involved dog owner if I didn't have a V. Perhaps if my dog wasn't as demanding of attention, I could easily forget. I feel blessed to have a dog that requires the time. I always try and put Otto first because he depends on me, just as a child would. 

Mswhipple, I can't thank you enough for that tip. If that time ever comes for us, it is reassuring to know it can be painless for our animals.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OttosMama, it's not a question of "if". Unless you are quite old, chances are you will outlive your dog... So that time WILL come. It's always best to be prepared. 

And as you grow older, make sure that a loving person has agreed in advance to provide a good home for your dog should you die first, and make sure that person is named in your will.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Whoops, that sounded silly! I didn't mean if we outlive our guy, I meant if we have to go that route. Sorry 'bout that. 

More good advice - thank you! I'm fairly young and never even considered who we'd want to care for him, but accidents do happen! Something to think about!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

einspänner,

Thanks for sharing your story! Sounds like you had a sweet dog that was a jokster  I don't have any childhood dog memories, but I'm trying to make up for lost time!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Number 10 is the weepy one for me, I had my Mariner die in front of me as a result of lymphoma, but I was so glad to be there for him as he didn't die alone, I guess you bring them up as pup's and care for them for all of their beautiful lives, it's only fitting that you are there for their last breath but it's so difficult..


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

I was 13 when I've got my first dog an English Pointer. Although she was a family dog in fairness my parents got her for me. I loved dogs as a child and my dream came through with her entering my life. 
She was a fantastic dog but she has been through a lot. I think most of the time I was too young to understand all the illnesses she had. She caught the Lyme disease, she had that muscle loss disease (forgot the official name, when on her head she lost all that muscle and you would see mostly bones through her skin). All if which has been cured. She gave birth to 9 beautiful pups some time in her life but then just 8 years old we lost her. :'(
She was struggling to get up from naps she wouldn't eat, she had blooded pee and god knows what else. My parents did everything they could to try to find what's wrong with her. We had the best Vet ever but it was out of their hands. She was taken to the University's special Vet office. They have taken blood, urine samples. Did many biopsies which has came back with terrible news. She had cancer... Not sure what part of her internal organs but it wasn't curable. (I'm tearing up just writing this)
So one day I was at school and from school my mentor sent me to pick up a camera which I had to do a job with later on that day. I didn't have a mobile back then, I was late for getting home but when I did my father told me they had to put her to sleep and he already buried her in the garden. :'( :'( 
I was screaming and shouting at him, why didn't he wait for me! He tried to explain that the earth was frozen (December) and they couldn't wait any longer and she couldn't get up anymore...

Even now 13 years later I never got over it. I don't know what it would have been like to be there but it's worse that I wasn't.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Great post, OttosMama. I'll be sending this off to my boyfriend as this is his first dog and I think that's the reason he thinks I'm nuts about the dog.

#5 is spot on! He gets frustrated with me but some nights I would rather stay home with my pup than go out with friends. It's therapy some nights and I know our boy needs us there and wants to be with us. I'm hoping that we can figure out a vacation destination where he can come too this summer. If not- I really don't want to go on vacation. Boyfriend's mother is adamant that we need to kennel the dog and go somewhere tropical without our boy...and it drives me up the wall. I don't want to go somewhere for a week without my dog- that isn't vacation to me. Maybe a long weekend to Puerto Rico or something is feasible but a week long vacation will not be spent without him if I have any say. If we can't make it work then I'll take a weeks vacation from work and spend it at home with my boy going to dog parks.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ideal holiday.

Week in the woods!


----------

